# Hermit crabs



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Thought I'd share some pictures of my hermit crabs. I've had the big three (Aphrodite, Titan, and Ophelia) for about 2.5 years, not entirely sure on the other two, but around a year.

Aphrodite:

















Titan:

















Ophelia:

















Rhea:

















I actually don't have any pictures of the 5th little guy, he's very shy. He looks a lot like Rhea though, he's the same species and a bit smaller than her. I don't even know his sex yet as he runs away when I enter the room hwell:
I think these guys are really cool, far more entertaining than my leopard gecko. If anybody wants any information on them I'd be more than happy to share.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Cool! This brings back memories of when I had 3 as a kid. Their names were Kurbi, Hermi, and Kermit...lol, so uncreative :tongue: Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I had them when I was younger too. I stopped because they just kept dying, I had to have gone through like 17 crabs in less than a year. Turns out I was doing it wrong, very, very wrong (but that's what the stores tell you to do unfortunately). No more kritter keepers and gravel in my house. 40 gallon tank with sand and coconut fiber, some heat and humidity, and they thrive.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I use to have a couple of big hermies in my classroom. My students were thrilled when one decided to dig down next to the glass to shed his skin and they loved bring in shells for them to "try". The one they named Morado seemed to enjoy changing shells. The kids would all go look in the tank first thing to see if he had a "new" shell. He seldomly disappointed them :0)


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

My kids have had these hermit crabs! The two who had them they lived for a while and then well not as long as they should have. They tried to take good care of them but didn't have the best of luck with them! Yours are very nice!


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

I had those before they were awesome to keep


----------

